# Instamorph



## jrc (Mar 17, 2015)

A friend gave me some of this amazing material.  You can do so much with it and is very strong.  Get it hot and it turns clear then you can work it like clay until it cools then warm it again. You could make pens with, color it or work stuff into it. Only thing is do not leave it in a hot car or it would melt.  Check it out.

Google images.  https://www.google.com/search?q=ins...XCggTh14OoCA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAw&biw=1024&bih=649

YouTube Videos,   https://www.google.com/search?q=ins...=LoQFVfOqJMjAggSy5oHoCQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=2


----------



## magpens (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting.  Can you machine it on a lathe or miilling machine ?


----------



## 79spitfire (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting product, but the fact that it would melt in a car kinda makes it hard to make pens from. More of a useful tool. For example if you didn't want to turn a chisel handle, you could just make one. 

(just an example!)


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 17, 2015)

A question for you casters from someone who has never casted.........yet

Would this work for molds?


----------



## 79spitfire (Mar 17, 2015)

Good question, problem is cutting boards are very cheap and easy to make molds from.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 17, 2015)

79spitfire said:


> Good question, problem is cutting boards are very cheap and easy to make molds from.



I was thinking more along the lines of custom finials or center bands


----------



## jrc (Mar 18, 2015)

I have not turned any yet, been to busy but I'm sure you can.  It softens at 150 degrees.  I was going to order the coloring for it and try some crazy things with it like rolling out three colors and twisting them together. Making gouge handles would be perfect.  Hobby stores should have it


----------

